# Profil wiederherstellen nach Systemcrash



## Cecile Etter (17. März 2005)

Hallo,bitte dringend um Hilfe.
Wir haben uns zu zweit schon mehr als 10Tage durch unzählige Foren,FAQs hindurchgelesen und wiedersprüchliche Ratschläge gekriegt und nun ist die Konfusion komplett...Am besten ist wohl,euch nicht eine Diagnose zu servieren sondern beschreiben wies aussieht.Betriebssystem ist windows 2000 prof.de
Er bootet mit meinem Benutzernamen Cecile1 und meinem Kennwort.Dann erscheint ein Fenster:
"Das Profil konnte nicht erfolgreich geladen werden,aber Sie wurden mit dem standardmässigen Profil des Systems angemeldet.
Das System hat versucht,eine Datei in die Registrierung zu laden oder wiederherzustellen,aber die Datei hat nicht das Format einer Registrierung."
Dann kommt der Desktop ohne mein Hintergrundbild.Also blau.die Programme sind zwar da ,aber es wird ueberall die Orig.CD verlangt oder Registriernr....usw.eben:mein Profil ist weg und meine Dateien,alles.Internetverbindung habe ich durch direkteinwählen zustandegebracht,in outlook-express geht es nicht.
Als Admin. In C:- befindet sich ein Ordner "Cecile1"(nennt man das Profilordner?)Der ist leer.Win. hat einen neuen Ordner erstellt mit dem Namen"Cecile1.bac" dort sind alle meine Dateien drin und hoffentlich auch Konfig.usw.
Also ein Bachup,aber kein  .bkf Im Sicherheitsassistent od. NT backuptool ist aber von .bkf die Rede ?

Mit F8..."letzte noch funktionierende Konfiguration "passierte nichts.
Einfach vom backup ordner in den Ursprünglichen  "Cecile1" ordner rüberkopieren auch nichts.

Nun meint der Eine,ich soll,-als admin.-den backup Ordner umbenennen z.B. in "Archiv",dann einen neuen Ordner
erstellen mit dem Namen "Cecile2" z.B. und alles von "Archiv" in "Cecile2" rüberkopieren,als Admin abmelden und als Cecile2 wieder anmelden.

Der Andere meint,das nütze nichts,auch Cecile2 werde im standard hochfahren.(nicht save mode)Es sei nötig,mein Profil in der Registry zu importieren.was er genau meint,weiss ich nicht.
Ich möchte auf keinen fall durch Fehler die Daten ,die ja noch da sind,endgültig verlieren.Ich weiss nicht,wie ich diese sichern kann.
Ich hab als ziemlicher Anfänger keine Ahnung von Allem.
Ich finde es keine gute Idee mehr, Versuchmaldiesoderdas-Ratschlägen zu folgen..wenn ich den Eindruck bekomme,der Andere habe das Problem nicht erfasst...DER Experte der ganz sicher weiss...ist wahrscheinlich eine kindische Hoffnung?
Da gabs einen Thread mit einer ähnlichen Frage(aber eben nicht gleich)und ähnlichen Antwort,aber der Betreffende hat nicht mehr geantwortet,ob es funktioniert hat...
Im Admin.bereich traue ich mich so ahnungslos einfach nicht,herumzufuhrwerken.Erbarmen!
freundliche Grüsse
Cecile


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. März 2005)

Ich muss Dich leider enttäuschen, i. d. R. wirst Du kaum jemanden finden der absolut sicher ist. Was ich Dir mit Sicherheit sagen kann ist folgendes: die UsrClass.dat und ntUser.dat sind wichtige Dateien für die Registrierung. Deiner Fehlermeldung nach zu urteilen ist scheinbar etwas sehr, sehr schief gelaufen. Was jetzt genau der Auslöser war, ist spekulation - ein simpler BSOD (Blue Screen of Death) / Systemabsturz reicht aus. Ein Programm / oder sogar ein Virus kann ebenso daran schuld sein.

Was ich empfehlen würde, wäre die Systemwiederherstellungsfunktion zu verwenden. Diese sichert nämlich die Systemdateien mehr oder weniger regelmäßig. Das bedeutet, das Du die Systemdateien VOR dem Absturz verwenden kannst (wenn Du Glück hast, sind diese nicht sehr alt). Die Systemwiederherstellung findet man unter: *Start > Alle Programme > Zubehör > Systemprogramme > Systemwiederherstellung*. Ich hoffe das Du einen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt laden kannst.

Was mich wundert, ist das auf »C:\Cecile« der Profilordner sein soll, denn der ist nämlich üblicherweise in »C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Cecile«.

Es klingt vielleicht bitter, aber in den meisten Fällen lohnt sich der Aufwand den man mit einer Wiederherstellung hätte nicht wirklich. Eine schnelle Neuinstallation bewahrt so manchen vor grauen Haaren 

Ich hoffe, das mein Tipp mit der Systemwiederherstellung Dir weiterhilft - auch wenn ich keine 100% sichere Diagnose zu dem Problem stellen kann.

Gruß,
Neuro

P.S.: Kannst Du in den abgesicherten Modus laden? (Für's Menü mehrmals F8 drücken, kurz bevor das Windows Bootbild kommt).


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. März 2005)

Versuch, bzw. lege dir auf einem anderem lauffähigem PC eine Bart PE an ( bootfähiges OS mit vollen Windows OS Zugriff ( auch NTFS ) und boote mit dieser CD dann das gecrashte System, du solltest jetzt vollen Systemzugriff haben und kannst alle relevanten Daten direkt mit dem mitgelueferten Brennprogramm von Bart PE (runter-)brennen.

Zu Bart PE solltest du bei Google etwas finden oder in der PC Welt von 4/2005.


----------



## Cecile Etter (18. März 2005)

Vielen Dank Neurodaemon.
war ein Schreibfehler,die genannten Ordner sind bei "Dokummente und Einstellungen.Dass die Datei,wo das Profil jetzt drin ist, wegen der Endung .bac nicht gelesen werden kann ist also nicht das Problem?
Die Ursache :Ein Neuer RAM Riegel,der offenbar nicht gepasst hat,obwohl ihn der PC erkannt hat.Da waren wir im abgesicherten Modus.Ja ,der geht.
Danach,im Normalmodus fror er- auch ohne ihn anzurühren -immer wieder ein und nur Daumen auf reset half.Fehlermeldungen Haufenweise,wie etwa "explorer.exe hat Fehler verursacht".In einer anderen Forumsite wurde das als evt.Virus bezeichnet ? Macht es Sinn,den Fehlermeldungen nachzusteigen?Kommt mir "normal" vor,dass Fehler gemeldet werden,da ja nichts mehr da ist ,wo es sein müsste.Nahm den Riegel wieder raus.Die Konfigurationen und Verknüpfungen sind sehr zahlreich.powerpoint und flash etwa arbeiten ja vor allem mit Verknüpfungen..das alles wieder herstellen wär viel Arbeit.Nix schnell :-(
Also Systemwiederherstellung.Vorher ..sollte ich nicht den Ordner,der jetzt die Dateien,das Profil enthält irgend wie noch woandershin kopieren und absichern? Ich hoffe dass in der Systemwiederherstellung alles selbsterklärend ist..meinst Du,ich soll das im abgesicherten Modus machen? und als admin. nehm ich an.  0Ahnung.
Ich meld mich wieder,falls ich kann...Die Internet verbindung ist nicht sehr stabil..kommen dauernd Fehlermeldungen wie PPPKonflikt oder password wird gelöscht oder nicht anerkannt..uff..bis später danke Thomas! werd erst mal auch Deinem Bart nachgoogeln


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. März 2005)

> Dass die Datei,wo das Profil jetzt drin ist, wegen der Endung .bac nicht gelesen werden kann ist also nicht das Problem?


Das kann ich ohne Einsicht in das System leider nicht sagen. Möglich ist es auf jeden Fall. 


> In einer anderen Forumsite wurde das als evt.Virus bezeichnet ? Macht es Sinn,den Fehlermeldungen nachzusteigen?Kommt mir "normal" vor,dass Fehler gemeldet werden,da ja nichts mehr da ist ,wo es sein müsste.


Wenn der RAM-Riegel die Schuld trägt, wäre ein Virus sehr unwarscheinlich.
Ich glaube auch das mehr passiert ist mit dem System, als nur den Ordner umzubenennen. Die vielen Reset wegen des RAM-Moduls dürften das System sehr angegriffen haben. Fehlende und beschädigte Dateien dürften sehr warscheinlich sein.



> Also Systemwiederherstellung.Vorher ..sollte ich nicht den Ordner,der jetzt die Dateien,das Profil enthält irgend wie noch woandershin kopieren und absichern?


Das ist normalerweise nicht nötig, da die Systemwiederherstellung nur die Systemdateien/Registrierung betrifft und nicht die anderen Daten. Da das System aber scheinbar sehr angegriffen ist, wäre eine Datensicherung vielleicht nicht die dümmste Wahl 



> Ich hoffe dass in der Systemwiederherstellung alles selbsterklärend ist..meinst Du,ich soll das im abgesicherten Modus machen?


Die SW ist narrensicher und selbsterklärend. Und den abgesicherten Modus würde ich sehr anraten.


> und als admin. nehm ich an


Ich weiß nicht wie viele Rechte der normale Benutzer hatte, aber das wäre wohl besser.

Wie Thomas schon schrieb: Datensicherung
Ich empfehle aus Sicherheitsgründen auch eine Neuinstallation, da ich nicht weiß wie stark das System beschädigt wurde.


----------



## Cecile Etter (19. März 2005)

ok.das ist soweit klar.wird eine Weile dauern mit der Datenabsicherung und so .
Ich geb hier auf jeden fall Bescheid,wie es ausging..Erstmal vielen Dank für die freundliche Hilfe..heut Nacht wird endlich mal geschlafen 
Gute Nacht Neurodeamon und Thomas

Zwischenbericht:Bart PE funktioniert nicht bei win.2000,nur bei XP.An das OEM PreinstallationKit für Firmenkunden könnte ich rankommen,aber ob das bei win.2000dann hilft?PowerQuest hätte ich,aber fraglich obs funktioniert...
Da steht:Festplatte gesammt´29996MB,verfügbar 20770MB.Die Festplatte ist eine 40GB,Die 29 GB entsprechen etwa dem LaufwerkC.Heisst das,dass ein Teil der Festplatte(LaufwerkD) im Eimer ist?
Beim Speicher steht 245 ,verfügbar 74
Ausserdem wurde mir Win OEM Version als Original verkauft,aber CD nie ausgehändigt.
Jetzt frag ich mich,ob ich nicht gleich ein winXP draufmachen soll und ob das die Sache leichter machen würde.Die Datensicherung:ginge es auch,alles erst mal auf die Festplatte eines Labtops zu überschreiben.winxp zu installieren und dann..?


----------



## Cecile Etter (25. März 2005)

Die Loesung:
Die beschriebene Funktion mit der Systemwiederherstellung gibt es so erst bei win xp.
Wenn,wie bei mir,die Daten aus dem backup wieder zugaenglich sind und auch das Erstellen eines neuen Benutzers und das rueberkopieren des Benutzerprofils nichts nuetzt und win immer noch im Standard anmeldet dann kann dies helfen:
Neuen Benutzer erstellen.
In der Registry nt.User.dat   Hkey.Current User des urspruenglichen Benutzer zum neu erstellten Benutzer kopieren.
Oh Wunder:fast alles wieder da! 
Nur meine mails und mail Adressen musste ich suchen gehen und einige Konfig.innerhalb der Programme musste ich neu erstellen.
Jetzt muesste ich wohl den physischen Zustand der Memory und der harddisk ueberpruefen.Wo/wie bloss wieder?

Die Erfahrung mit diesem crash zeigte,dass es fast unmoeglich ist,mit Suchfunktion,FAQ's und fragen in Foren zu einer Loesung zu kommen.
Weiss jemand ein wirklich gutes Buch,das die innere Logik des Betriebssystem verstaendlich macht und den Admin.bereich betreffend verstaendliche Anweisungen /Problemloesungen behandelt?
Auch so Dinge wie BIOS update.Oder wie habt Ihr das gelernt?
freundliche Gruesse!


----------

